# BC or Coach on Pennsylvanian in age of Covid?



## KeNYC (Jul 7, 2021)

Traveling from NYP to Pittsburgh on Pennsylvanian. Am vaccinated but at high risk if get breakthrough infection. I'm thinking Business Class will be worth the extra $ because likely fewer passengers in car and more space between seats. I'd opt for the Quiet Car instead, but I don't think this train has one. Any advice from veteran riders welcomed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 7, 2021)

KeNYC said:


> Traveling from NYP to Pittsburgh on Pennsylvanian. Am vaccinated but at high risk if get breakthrough infection. I'm thinking Business Class will be worth the extra $ because likely fewer passengers in car and more space between seats. I'd opt for the Quiet Car instead, but I don't think this train has one. Any advice from veteran riders welcomed.


The BC car on the Pennsy is a Regular 2×2 Coach, so I don't think it's worth the $$$ to Upgrade, just go Coach.( as you said, there's no Quiet Car on this Train)

And Masks are Mandatory in Stations and on All Amtrak Trains except when eating and Drinking, and in Private Sleeping Car Rooms!

Remember, since the Cars have Split Seating on this Route, you'll either ride Backwards from NYP-PHL or PHL-PGH depending on where you sit unless you change seats during the 30th St Station Stop in Philly!


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jul 7, 2021)

Between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh you have a good chance of getting two seats to yourself in BC. Probably more iffy between New York and Philadelphia, between Philadelphia and Harrisburg, 50/50 chance you can be "alone." You're right, there is no quiet car on the Pennsylvanian.


----------



## PVD (Jul 7, 2021)

the safest (but costly) would be a single seat reservation in Acela FC, NYP-WAS and roomette on the Cap Limited WAS -PGH Lounge available in NY and WAS to stay away from main waiting....


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 10, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> The BC car on the Pennsy is a Regular 2×2 Coach, so I don't think it's worth the $$$ to Upgrade, just go Coach.( as you said, there's no Quiet Car on this Train)
> 
> And Masks are Mandatory in Stations and on All Amtrak Trains except when eating and Drinking, and in Private Sleeping Car Rooms!
> 
> Remember, since the Cars have Split Seating on this Route, you'll either ride Backwards from NYP-PHL or PHL-PGH depending on where you sit unless you change seats during the 30th St Station Stop in Philly!


The Keystones might have spit seating, but the Pennsylvanian doesn't. I think you ride backwards from New York to Philly, as I've always ridden facing forward on the segment west of Philly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> The Keystones might have spit seating, but the Pennsylvanian doesn't. I think you ride backwards from New York to Philly, as I've always ridden facing forward on the segment west of Philly.


Thanks for the correction, my bad, it's been too Long since I rode that Route, Senior Moment!


----------



## ohiorails (Jul 11, 2021)

PaTrainFan said:


> Between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh you have a good chance of getting two seats to yourself in BC. Probably more iffy between New York and Philadelphia, between Philadelphia and Harrisburg, 50/50 chance you can be "alone." You're right, there is no quiet car on the Pennsylvanian.


We took the Pennsylvanian from PHIL to PItt recently and I bid-up to BC. There were only about 15 or people in the car. This was on a Thursday.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jul 11, 2021)

ohiorails said:


> We took the Pennsylvanian from PHIL to PItt recently and I bid-up to BC. There were only about 15 or people in the car. This was on a Thursday.



Curious what your successful bid was and how that compared what would have been the full pre-pucrhased fare.


----------



## ohiorails (Jul 11, 2021)

The suggested bid was 30.00 andxI bid 20.00. While sitting in the lounge at Philly i got an email just about 1 1/2 hrs before train came.


----------



## ohiorails (Jul 11, 2021)

The purchased fare was 65.00 + the 20.00. Business class was lots more.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jul 11, 2021)

ohiorails said:


> The suggested bid was 30.00 andxI bid 20.00. While sitting in the lounge at Philly i got an email just about 1 1/2 hrs before train came.



You got a heck of a bargain. Depending on factors that is often about a $50 premium.


----------

